# Traction Compound



## Mike Clark (Apr 28, 2007)

Who sells Niftech traction Compound?


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

NIFTECH DOES...
http://www.niftech.com/


----------



## Mike Clark (Apr 28, 2007)

DAVON said:


> NIFTECH DOES...
> http://www.niftech.com/


Thanks DAVON.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

http://www.niftech.com/catalog.php?mode=all

It's #4502 towards bottom of the page. Best stuff I have ever Used even use it on slot car tires


----------

